# banding bulls



## grass (Nov 20, 2008)

got both of the bulls done on monday......hope it allworks well ...now they are ready to get all beefed up....it was easier than i thought it was gonna be 
my boys said ouch for the cows LOL


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Nov 20, 2008)

It always seems to bother the human males more than the calves.


----------



## grass (Nov 20, 2008)

i got that look from both my young boys


----------



## wynedot55 (Nov 21, 2008)

that never bothered me.i never gave it a 2nd thought.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Nov 21, 2008)

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> that never bothered me.i never gave it a 2nd thought.


You grew up with it and that is different.


----------



## wynedot55 (Nov 21, 2008)

right but we all have to get used todoing certain things.


----------



## amysflock (Nov 22, 2008)

At what age do you all prefer to band your bull calves? Our breeder threw out the idea of waiting until after 18 mo (he did that once, sort of by accident) as the steer was a lot bigger at butchering time. But for one, we don't have enough room here to keep a breeding age bull away from his mom, and second, it seems to me it'd be pretty dangerous to try and band an 18 month old!

Our little one is only a couple days old and we can't even get near him yet (dang mama), but DH was just asking this a.m. when we need to go out and do that.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Nov 22, 2008)

You need to wait until both testicals have dropped. I'm thinking it will be a couple weeks before you can. Wynedot where are you?


----------



## wynedot55 (Nov 22, 2008)

im here kitty.its best  to wait till they are 4 to 6 wks old.an then band them.its less stress banding them young.as said make sure you have both testicals down in the sack.because if they both dont dropp then the vet will have todo it.i would not steer an 18 month old bull.id butcher him as a bull.


----------



## Thewife (Nov 22, 2008)

I try to band and tag ASAP, when they are too young and stupid to run away from me! I've only had a few that hadn't dropped their family jewels yet and could not be banded!
Hubby and the boy get a litte upset with me when I point out a big calf and say "I need THAT one, just grab it and hold on!".


----------



## wynedot55 (Nov 24, 2008)

i never have banded or cut bull calves.when they go to the sale they are bulls.


----------



## Thewife (Nov 25, 2008)

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> i never have banded or cut bull calves.when they go to the sale they are bulls.


I was always told you get less for them, if they are bulls.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Nov 25, 2008)

thewife said:
			
		

> wynedot55 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would think that depends if they are going to the slaughter sale or a herd replacement (beef or dairy) sale.


----------



## wynedot55 (Nov 25, 2008)

hear i dont see the big diff tween steer an bull prices.being a reg breeder i wont band/cut a bull calf at all.


----------



## Thewife (Nov 25, 2008)

That makes sense! We are hoping to someday have a reg herd.  Right now we are concentrating on making pasture and hay fields, so they have something to eat!


----------



## wynedot55 (Nov 25, 2008)

what kind of reg herd do you want.


----------



## Thewife (Nov 25, 2008)

I "WANT" beefmasters! 
But, we are considering black Limo. I think it will all depend on where the market is going when we reach that phase.


----------



## wynedot55 (Nov 25, 2008)

either breed will work.i guess if i was following a breed band wagon.it prolly wouldve been angus.but i dont like angus so i went with beefmasters.


----------



## Thewife (Nov 25, 2008)

I don't like angus either!
The buyers seem to want black right now, so we decided black limo would be better than angus!


----------



## wynedot55 (Nov 25, 2008)

ive got my breeding program set to breed the best bulls an cows i can.set your goals an do not follow the hot bloodlines of the week/day.because if you do youll go broke fast.an set a reasonable price that your willing to give for top reg stock.like me ill give from $1500 to $2500 for cows.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Nov 25, 2008)

If you guys want to continue this thought please start a new thread on it and let's put this one back on the subject of banding bulls.


----------



## JerseyXGirl (Apr 10, 2009)

When you band do you put the bands up high or leave alittle space?  Does my question make sense?


----------



## WildRoseBeef (Apr 10, 2009)

JerseyXGirl said:
			
		

> When you band do you put the bands up high or leave alittle space?  Does my question make sense?


Well I don't think it matters, just so long as you can feel two testicles through the scrotum skin when you slip the band over with the elastrator is what's important.  Where the band is should be the least of your concern I guess.


----------



## Thewife (Apr 10, 2009)

WildRoseBeef said:
			
		

> JerseyXGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was told it is best to put the band about mid way. A little loose skin between the band and the body, and a little loose skin between the band and the "nuggets"!


----------

